# Bye Chirp..



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Went to feed the girls this morning and Chirp didn't come up to the top like usual. Kept looking for her but, being there are alot of places to hide, I figured she would come out in a bit and I would see her then. Was sitting in the floor folding laundry when I noticed something under my tank stand. Went to get it out and thought it was some kind of plastic piece. Thought, where did this come from? Then "really" looked at the plastic and ......IT WAS CHIRP!!! Gack. She had to have escaped during the night sometime. Poor girl. Found the place of escape and it is now fixed. A bit to late but fixed none the less. I'm sorry Chirp. :-(


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry!  RIP Chirp.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That sucks. It's amazing how they can manage to get out of the tank with the smallest of openings. I found a platy on the floor by my tank a few weeks back. Assumed it was dead and went to pick it up and it started flapping around. Turned out to be fine so it must have just happened but that was a pretty lucky coincidence.

Sorry that it happened to you. RIP Chirp.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Chirp!


----------

